# engine shutting off



## massracer01 (Feb 9, 2010)

hello everyone, i have a 2005 Nissan altima ser..a couple of weeks ago i was driving and i took a sharp left turn all my lights came in the gages and i had no throttle. it was like my car turned off and then turned back on. then it happened the other night twice. i did change my alternator i don't know if that has anything to do with it. it also seemed like when you have traction control on and it bogged down too much...has anyone else had this problem or have any suggestions on what it could be.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Double check your battery cable connections and power wire connection to the back of the alternator. Recheck charging system voltage and, if okay, road test and see how it goes.


----------



## massracer01 (Feb 9, 2010)

the voltage on my battery gage is a little past half way...but i will double check it...and if its not that what else could it be?


----------



## 03_Altima (Dec 4, 2011)

check both of your crank shaft sensors, I had the same problem and I had to replace them. hope this helps you out!


----------

